# WiFi periodically disconnecting and reconnecting Win 8



## allantibby (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a new Toshiba Portege R930 64 Bit running Win 8
One month into using I am now having trouble with WiFi periodically disconnecting and reconnecting. I am running other computers (1 Toshibha Portege R750 Win 7 and iPad amongst others) on the same wireless network without this issue.
It is very annoying as I use skype for international calls and they always drop. If I switch to the other Toshiba or iPad then problem stops. I have installed Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector - no issues with router or wifi.

I have noticed on the net, many people having the same issue.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

As you have xirrus please include the xirrus screen shots for both conditions - see how below. 

Please post back here the make and exact model of the router and if you have a separate modem, the make and exact model of the modem. 

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 

lets see the following please

ipconfig /all
Three Ping tests
xirrus screen shot
Device Manager Screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

A useful guide on troubleshooting an intermittent wireless connection
Orange Help and Support

*Apple Mac OS*
If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## allantibby (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for response.
I can currently only give info requested from OK state - I need to wait for connection interrupts to retest for those results.

Modem CISCO DPC2100R2
Router Netgear WNR1000v3

Windows 8 Firewall
Kaspersky anti Virus 2013
Laptop came with trial Norton Anti Virus which I removed and cleaned PC with Norton Uninstall Tool



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Allan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AET-New-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-A6-C8-AC-73-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-A6-C8-AC-73-8A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9cb:fa0c:d2bd:f73c%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 24, 2013 2:25:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 25, 2013 8:06:40 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 361014984
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-34-C6-9B-E8-E0-B7-6B-A7-68

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connectio
n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-E0-B7-6B-A7-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8685875A-643C-4982-951F-DBBFDF0F7BDE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3c93:e4f:3f57:fefc(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c93:e4f:3f57:fefc%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 587202560
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-34-C6-9B-E8-E0-B7-6B-A7-68

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Allan>




PING
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>Ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\windows\system32>



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.36] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.36: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.224.36: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.224.36: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.224.36: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.36:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 68ms

C:\windows\system32>


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 123ms, Maximum = 130ms, Average = 126ms

C:\windows\system32>


----------



## allantibby (Apr 25, 2013)

On the Xirrus jpg my adaptor is the one at the top AET_Wireless


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that looks all good 

will wait to see the disconneciton results


----------



## allantibby (Apr 25, 2013)

Tnx very much for your responses to date.
Attached is info generated during wifi interruptions
Just as a note - on other posts elsewhere on the web it appears that with this Win 8 problem, a direct cable to the router works when the wifi does not.

Which would seem to indicate a wifi problem but another thing of interest with what I am attaching is that when I lose internet connectivity the wifi signal remains strong as evident in the xirrus jpg. I am attaching 2 jpgs with xirrus and skype side by side showing what things look like when skype drops and when it is connected. Two additional xirrus jpg show the period during and after the dropping of the internet connection.

This occurrence of the internet dropping caught my attention because I was trying to view a youtube technical video and it would not download any longer part way into viewing it.

When I ran the ipconfig below I had dropped from the internet. Part way into the last Ping test it came back, went out then came back again.

Here is the info
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Allan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AET-New-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-A6-C8-AC-73-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-A6-C8-AC-73-8A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9cb:fa0c:d2bd:f73c%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 24, 2013 2:25:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 26, 2013 10:19:56 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 361014984
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-34-C6-9B-E8-E0-B7-6B-A7-68

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connectio
n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-E0-B7-6B-A7-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8685875A-643C-4982-951F-DBBFDF0F7BDE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Allan>

PING
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>Ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\windows\system32>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Allan>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Allan>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Allan>


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=124ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 124ms, Maximum = 129ms, Average = 126ms

C:\windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=124ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 124ms, Maximum = 129ms, Average = 126ms

C:\windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 126ms, Maximum = 128ms, Average = 126ms

C:\windows\system32>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you installed the wireless adapter driver from the Toshiba support website

Not just an update or a windows update - but downloaded and run the or installed the driver ?

theres one dated yesterday Driver Downloads - Laptops | Toshiba - Toshiba
25/04/13	
Wireless Lan Driver
Intel	Windows 8 - 64 Bit	
15.5.7.52


----------



## allantibby (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on that. I went to the Intel site in the USA and used their scan tool for drivers and found their latest one for my laptop ver 15.6.1.6 released today
Hopefully it will do the trick. I will keep you posted.
Cheers


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You might also want to boot into the *Router Setup* and change the broadcast channel form 6 to *11*


----------



## allantibby (Apr 25, 2013)

Tnx for the response.
Is this because a lot of Routers are using this channel?
In my case I am the only one in my immediate area who uses Channel 6. Others are using 1, 8, 11
Tnx


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It's not just routers, but other wireless devices, Cell Phones, Wireless phones, Remote Controls etc *11 *is usually a safe bet for a channel not being used by other wireless devices in your home.


----------



## allantibby (Apr 25, 2013)

Tnx Spunk.funk

*etaf* Tnx heaps. Did a lot of internet work up updating my Intel Centrino wifi drive with the one released today. Did a 3.5hr multi-party conference on skype - no drops. So looks like that did it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

fingers crossed

:4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
if it stays fixed then 
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

